# Pirate Skull/Candle & Map



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I got the idea about making it after seeing the one on the grimvisions.com website several months ago. Thank you krough for the inspiration.

A simple Papier Mache prop I made for a friend's birthday gift. Nothing complicated, added an LED tea light to the candle.



















The map was printed on my computer, aged and glued to a wooden placemat.



















It arrived safely today so now I can share without spoiling the surprise.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

the pics do not do it justice it is simply wicked and awesome. Beautiful


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was GREAT!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, IMU, but then you are the Pirate KING!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Not only are the props you make super cool, it seems like half of them are gifts too. What can I do to get on your good side? 

That map is soooo sexy, and I like asian place mat backing. OOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not a big pirate fan, but I have to say this is really cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Now I know why you've been just itchin to show this to everyone...IT'S FANTASTIC


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

There's treasure in those hills! I can feel it in me bones!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Argh, matey! Be in port now, with the sinkin o' me last vessle the "leaky bladder" sole survivor n' all. Be lookin fer a cook? I'm yer man.....
Awesome! 
I want a friend like you, mine only send death threats if they even care, & don't even do that any more...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

It turned out brilliantly, IMU!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The skull and map came out great. I'm sure your friend loves them.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

well done I like it!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job looks awsome!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Verrry kewl! How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

scareme said:


> Verrry kewl! How long did it take you to make it?


The map took a few hours. The skull/candle took about 3 weeks, mostly dry time for the mache.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

me likey very nice! How did you age the map?


----------

